# YORKSHIRE



## oldguy (Jun 25, 2009)

Just a quick gauge of interest....,

And yes i am biased... (Sheffield),

Who would be interested in a meet ? Seems to be few and far between....

List on this post 

OG


----------



## Redscouse (Sep 30, 2008)

Yorkshire seems to be a bit baron when it comes to meets. Other than trips to Yorkshire, i dont think i have seen a Local Yorkshire meet ever take place... so long as ive been here anyway?!?


----------



## jammyd (Oct 11, 2008)

:roll: Maybe the Rep Sec needs to pull his finger out and get a Yorkshire rep :roll:


----------



## TTCool (Feb 7, 2005)

I'm interested in a Yorkshire Dales drive, in fact any drive that includes not only the Yorkshire Dales but Cumbria (when it dries out) and Northumberland. Bare with me and I'll post one or two of my favourite blasts along with some common sense information concerning how to go about them :wink:

Joe


----------



## TTCool (Feb 7, 2005)

oldguy said:


> Just a quick gauge of interest....,
> 
> And yes i am biased... (Sheffield),
> 
> ...


Incidentally, when you say a meet, do you mean a drive or a meet and a drive?

Joe


----------



## jaqcom (Apr 20, 2009)

Lincolnshire (North) is also a bit thin on the ground, but I'd be interested .................


----------



## seasurfer (Apr 10, 2009)

I may be interested in this - thinking of fitting an outboard motor to the TT at the moment  im in cumbria and we are certainly thin on the ground here with members 

Gill


----------



## jaqcom (Apr 20, 2009)

Hope you escaped any damage Gill ............. did you surf up the roads ?


----------



## Ricco (Dec 16, 2007)

I would be up for a Yorkshire drive / meet.


----------



## seasurfer (Apr 10, 2009)

jaqcom said:


> Hope you escaped any damage Gill ............. did you surf up the roads ?


   well we surf here but fortunately no flood damage thank goodness so far, glad your still speaking to me :wink: :wink:

Gill


----------



## TTCool (Feb 7, 2005)

It's nigh impossible to know exactly where peeps might want to drive but here is a route that is made up of very good driving roads with no single track nonsense :wink: and there are places to stop for good food, and breathtaking scenery/outstanding beauty, signs warning to avoid Red Squirrels 

Pics to follow taken at Ingleton, Hartside Top, Hawes, Alston, Langley Castle, Haydon Bridge, Allen Banks etc I'll see what I can find. Click on pic to enlarge. It's not very clear but I'm working on it.
Edit: Keep clicking till it's clear  .









Joe


----------



## Redscouse (Sep 30, 2008)

jammyd said:


> :roll: Maybe the Rep Sec needs to pull his finger out and get a Yorkshire rep :roll:


Excuse me...... i cant go PMing people asking them can i Mr Lemsip???


----------



## jammyd (Oct 11, 2008)

Redscouse said:


> jammyd said:
> 
> 
> > :roll: Maybe the Rep Sec needs to pull his finger out and get a Yorkshire rep :roll:
> ...


Some off us are poorly so dont start


----------



## TTitan (May 11, 2007)

in south lincs -- would be interested. dates depending and all that.

Jim


----------



## talk-torque (Apr 30, 2008)

Mk2's welcome? I'd be very interested. Probably cut away at point 11, but know a lot of the roads/country up to there and it's very worthwhile seeing. A touch of snow would look fab, but I'm FWD, so it could get tricky!


----------



## TTCool (Feb 7, 2005)

talk-torque said:


> Mk2's welcome? I'd be very interested. Probably cut away at point 11, but know a lot of the roads/country up to there and it's very worthwhile seeing. A touch of snow would look fab, but I'm FWD, so it could get tricky!


Mk2's welcome of course 

Joe


----------



## Redscouse (Sep 30, 2008)

I can now see if somebody pipes up about a Yorkshire meet or cruise, how quite a few people who are quiet on the meet front come forward 

I would just like to mention that the TTOC would love to have a Yorkshire Rep, or a Rep who can organise meets in certain parts of Yorkshire. So if anybody is interested in getting things moving in Yorkshire, please drop me a PM 

Paul


----------



## talk-torque (Apr 30, 2008)

TTCool said:


> talk-torque said:
> 
> 
> > Mk2's welcome? I'd be very interested. Probably cut away at point 11, but know a lot of the roads/country up to there and it's very worthwhile seeing. A touch of snow would look fab, but I'm FWD, so it could get tricky!
> ...


----------



## TTCool (Feb 7, 2005)

I think this drive is more or less postponed by default due to Christmas and the possibility of worsening weather. Also I have my daughter's wedding to finish organising for next month. I'll carry on with information and planning because it will happen in the Spring.

Thanks to the original poster for drawing attention to the lack of interest in driving in my neck of the woods. If the original poster ('oldguy') has plans for a pre-Christmas drive, please carry on.

I can promise you that the roads will be perfect for anyone who regards themselves as a driving enthusiast, without being reckless. There will be no single track roads involved. On the day of the drive, detailed typed instructions and a map will be handed out so that everybody can drive at their own pace knowing that all will be able to regroup, if it's necessary, and definitely arrive at the stops for food without worry of being separated.

Judy and I like to combine a walk with our drives but that won't be a requirement because other members' preferences are paramount; for example walking the Falls at Ingleton is well worth the effort. It's a 4½ mile walk and here are some pictures I took on a previous visit:


















































































Joe


----------



## seasurfer (Apr 10, 2009)

Hi, Ingleton falls are really nice, we visited there and did the round trip walk about a month ago. I was knackered, and when asked by the chappy on the gate where you pay, if we had had a lovely time, my reply was that he should have paid us the £9 to walk around there :lol: :lol: , he just laughed. It is a hard walk if you dont allow plenty of time to complete it and you have to be at least reasonably fit (or take hours at a leisurely pace)  
The photos are just the same as ours, nice to see some more.

Gill


----------



## TTCool (Feb 7, 2005)

seasurfer said:


> Hi, Ingleton falls are really nice, we visited there and did the round trip walk about a month ago. I was knackered, and when asked by the chappy on the gate where you pay, if we had had a lovely time, my reply was that he should have paid us the £9 to walk around there :lol: :lol: , he just laughed. It is a hard walk if you dont allow plenty of time to complete it and you have to be at least reasonably fit (or take hours at a leisurely pace)
> The photos are just the same as ours, nice to see some more.
> 
> Gill


Gill, I'm knocking on the door of number seventy and it's no problem for me, so you should be able to romp round. If you can't manage the walk, will you at least do the drive in the Spring?

Joe


----------



## seasurfer (Apr 10, 2009)

I will do the walk again no problem, next time allowing a comfortable time to walk round and different footwear, in other words more prepared. Hubby said we were going for a nice walk along the the falls and we didnt get there till about 1pm and it closes about 4pm this timeof year. It is a lovely walk, no doubt, and bet it looks great at the moment with more water than usual flowing down.
It took us about 1hour 20 to get there from home, that was in the van, in the TT will take me about 1 hour 10 :lol: :lol: hubby says its a shame i havent got a sports car    
Looking forwat to a ''local'' meet 

Gill


----------



## SAJ77 (Nov 16, 2008)

I'll be there Joe 

Saj


----------



## TTCool (Feb 7, 2005)

SAJ77 said:


> I'll be there Joe
> 
> Saj


Tell me something I don't know 

Joe


----------



## TTCool (Feb 7, 2005)

seasurfer said:


> I will do the walk again no problem, next time allowing a comfortable time to walk round and different footwear, in other words more prepared. Hubby said we were going for a nice walk along the the falls and we didnt get there till about 1pm and it closes about 4pm this timeof year. It is a lovely walk, no doubt, and bet it looks great at the moment with more water than usual flowing down.
> It took us about 1hour 20 to get there from home, that was in the van, in the TT will take me about 1 hour 10 :lol: :lol: hubby says its a shame i havent got a sports car
> Looking forwat to a ''local'' meet
> 
> Gill


Hi Gill, I wasn't doubting your fitness. Maybe you and Judy could chat while 'climbing'. That might get us all round quicker, assuming any walking is included [smiley=juggle.gif]

Joe


----------



## talk-torque (Apr 30, 2008)

TTCool said:


> Judy and I like to combine a walk with our drives but that won't be a requirement because other members' preferences are paramount; for example walking the Falls at Ingleton is well worth the effort. It's a 4½ mile walk and here are some pictures I took on a previous visit:


Last time I did that walk, the visitor centre didn't exist! Very smart.

Most of our walking, these days, is over the North Yorks moors and the Wolds. Up that way, the walk to Hardraw Force is nice and not as long. Well, not long at all, really.  And the Green Dragon helps! :lol:


----------



## TTCool (Feb 7, 2005)

talk-torque said:


> TTCool said:
> 
> 
> > Judy and I like to combine a walk with our drives but that won't be a requirement because other members' preferences are paramount; for example walking the Falls at Ingleton is well worth the effort. It's a 4½ mile walk and here are some pictures I took on a previous visit:
> ...


We went to Hardraw Force a while back. It's close to Hawes. I remember we had to pay the landlord to allow us to access the waterfall area which was only accessible through his pub, if I remember correctly. I'm not at all sure whether the land was his but it appeared that the only/easy access was through the bar :lol:

I could be wrong, though.

Joe


----------



## talk-torque (Apr 30, 2008)

You're right, although there are routes from elsewhere which come to the top of the force. Website is here. I've never found it a hardship, entering through the pub!


----------



## TTCool (Feb 7, 2005)

talk-torque said:


> You're right, although there are routes from elsewhere which come to the top of the force. Website is here. I've never found it a hardship, entering through the pub!


:lol: :lol:

Joe


----------



## TTCool (Feb 7, 2005)

Good Sunday afternoon folks

Did anyone watch the TV programme "Country Tracks" this morning. It covered everything good and worthwhile regarding the Yorkshire Dales, a place where it's possible to drive your TT around God's own country. It's a privelage to have such easily accessible beauty on my doorstep.

Bring on the red squirrels and the easy going country lifestyle.

Joe


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

if its more south than north i'd be up for it.
Oh and i refuse to go anywhere near leeds.


----------



## seasurfer (Apr 10, 2009)

Toshiba said:


> if its more south than north i'd be up for it.
> Oh and i refuse to go anywhere near leeds.


Explain Explain


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Yorkshire is a massive place, much bigger than most counties.
so a yorkshire meet could be a long way away.

And i HATE leeds and refuse to go anywhere near the place.


----------



## audimad (Jan 7, 2008)

Toshiba said:


> Yorkshire is a massive place, much bigger than most counties.
> so a yorkshire meet could be a long way away.
> 
> And i HATE leeds and refuse to go anywhere near the place.


 Why?


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Leeming and bad memories ??


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

lol no, leeming is about 40miles northeast of leeds.

Leeds is the only place i know in the UK where you can have a binman strike for 3months and it looks no different to when they collected the rubbish!


----------



## audimad (Jan 7, 2008)

Toshiba said:


> lol no, leeming is about 40miles northeast of leeds.
> 
> Leeds is the only place i know in the UK where you can have a binman strike for 3months and it looks no different to when they collected the rubbish!


 Try going to centre of Leeds and saying that out loud, see how long you'll last.


----------



## WhiTT (Dec 3, 2009)

I'm interested, 

If i ever get the TT out of the garage, I'm not too far away from Chesterfield.

Let me know if anything develops.

Andy.


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

WhiTT said:


> I'm interested,
> 
> If i ever get the TT out of the garage, I'm not too far away from Chesterfield.
> Let me know if anything develops.
> Andy.


NEM runs meets in and around the nottingham area.



audimad said:


> Try going to centre of Leeds and saying that out loud, see how long you'll last.


They'd not understand the irony of it. takes them all their efforts to stand on hind legs.
See the football team has a new sponsor - Armitage Shanks. :wink:


----------



## audimad (Jan 7, 2008)

Toshiba said:


> WhiTT said:
> 
> 
> > I'm interested,
> ...


 Is there anyone you like. :lol:


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Young, good looking fit and hot blonde girls who like a good time.
Things it they don't like me!

There's that irony thing again...


----------



## audimad (Jan 7, 2008)

Toshiba said:


> Young, good looking fit and hot blonde girls who like a good time.
> Things it they don't like me!
> 
> There's that irony thing again...


 Why does that not surprise me. :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------

